# Best Room Villas Polo Towers



## jules54 (Jan 19, 2006)

Going to Villa at Polo Towers check-in on Feb. 3(friday) staying in the full one-bedroom. Where are the best rooms or does it even matter. Going to Vegas to watch the Super Bowl. Any suggestions where would be the best place to watch.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 19, 2006)

*Screen size restriction*

I think the NFL has cracked down on Vegas Super Bowl gatherings, and restricted the size of screens that can show the Super Bowl at a casino. I think it can't be anything bigger than 55" or so.

I know that sounds absurd, but I think there's a power struggle going on between the NFL and casinos.  Because so much money is bet on the Super Bowl, the casinos have agreed to the NFL's terms. 

Perhaps you could call the sports book at a strip casino and confirm this information.  

Maybe some restaurants will be showing the game on a really big screen?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you read the Polo Towers reviews?  It's not a horrible place, and it's clean, but some of the units are really out-dated and worn out.  Polo Towers assigns your room based on check-in day.  Depending on the day, you are assigned to a certain tower, and that seems to be set in stone.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 20, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Have you read the Polo Towers reviews?  It's not a horrible place, and it's clean, but some of the units are really out-dated and worn out.  Polo Towers assigns your room based on check-in day.  Depending on the day, you are assigned to a certain tower, and that seems to be set in stone.


You are staying in the Villas which is the newest part of PT and is not outdated. These units face away from the strip. You may want to check with the resort, they may have some type of super bowl party in the bar on the 19th floor. You might also want to check out the Brew Pub at the Monte Carlo which is across the street. They have tons of TVs and we did go over there a few years back for the conference title games.


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 20, 2006)

*Shot of Polo Towers*

Here's a satellite shot of Polo Towers from Google Earth.  The Las Vegas strip runs vertically in the image on the left, and Polo Towers is the "H" shaped building center right. You can see the pool on the roof.

The right vertical leg of the "H" is the Villas tower (tower 3).  As you can see, any room in this tower facing east has no strip view.  Some rooms facing west would have a strip view, depending on how high up you are.

Of course, some of the reviews warn about being in a a room close to the 5 AM garbage truck trash pick up, so I would check the Polo Towers reviews on TUG to avoid those rooms.

One of the key differences of the Villas compared to the Suites, in addition to improved room layout and newer decor, is that no one owns a fixed week and unit.  The units float.  My recommendation is early check in with a specific request for floor and viewing direction.  Staying in a west facing high floor could get you views of Aladdin and Bellagio to the north, or MGM/NY, NY to the south.  You can try out Google Earth yourself to see these incredible images.

Again, I recommend reading TUG reviews to find the best range of rooms.  Tripadvisor also has some good Polo Towers reviews.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 21, 2006)

We own at the Villa's and a unit in the Suites. We haven't spent a night in the Suites in probably three years or so. However, the Villa's are still very nice, not outdated and not worn out, although some of the furniture was showing a little wear the last time we were there in March of 2004.

As for room selection anything other than an west facing room (towards the strip) at the North end of the tower. That's the end that get's the early morning wake up call from the trash trucks. It's also the end that's above the kiddie splash park. However, that end would have the view of the Bellagio and Aladdin, which is a very nice view. 

On the south end of the tower, if you end up facing west, you'll have a view of the MGM and NYNY. It's really a pretty decent view IMO. You'll also have a view into the suites units right across from you. Some people forget that there are rooms directly across that can SEE into the units. I saw a little more than some young ladies probably intended a couple of times. The wife could always tell when it happened because it was the only time I'd drop my drink out of my hand.  In other words, don't forget to close your window when you're getting dressed.

Our favorite location in the past has been the east facing rooms, high floor (facing the mountains). I'm not sure how great the view would be anymore now that Marriott is putting up their TS and the MGM is building a condo unit of their own. It could be much of the view is obscured by the construction work.

I have some pictures of Polo Towers, both the suite's and villa's, at http://community.webshots.com/album/189444515JrRAxF


----------

